# Questioned about a fishing license?



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

This is based on another thread but has anyone ever been questioned for a fishing license by someone other than a ranger or law enforcement? And did you show them?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

if theyre not law enforcement..they can go fly a kite


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

9Left said:


> if theyre not law enforcement..they can go fly a kite


Not exactly my words but I would let who-ever asks know that they're #1 in my book.


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Ah, why not? It is written in the regulation and it could be someone on here playing cops! Don't want to hurt anyone's feelin'!
I personally would never ask anyone. Why not ask to see their c&c, drivers, SS card, and work badge too!




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine hangs on my vest - with a backup in my wallet in case I lose that one. It usually allows the rangers to see it and just say hello and keep on walking.


----------



## Hfish (Feb 20, 2009)

I definitely have a fishing license. Unless you are family, charter capt., or carrying a badge forget about actually seeing it. 

If you want to refresh/update me about the Ohio's fishing Regs. feel free to do so. I need to know if I still have time to catch my limit

Happy fishing


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you don't have a badge or you aren't a tournament director holding a check for me and want verification, then you don't get to see it. Everyone else can ask but I don't have to comply.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Read the odnr regs on fishing license requirements- you must show it to anyone on request
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_licenses.aspx

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

RushCreekAngler said:


> Read the odnr regs on fishing license requirements- you must show it to anyone on request
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_licenses.aspx
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


...anyone...that is LAW ENFORCEMENT


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone in the regs means just that...anyone.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

ORC 1533.32

Every fisher required to be licensed, while fishing or taking or attempting to take frogs or turtles, shall carry the license and exhibit it to any person. Failure to so carry and exhibit the license constitutes an offense under this section.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

RushCreekAngler said:


> ORC 1533.32
> 
> Every fisher required to be licensed, while fishing or taking or attempting to take frogs or turtles, shall carry the license and exhibit it to any person. Failure to so carry and exhibit the license constitutes an offense under this section.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


RushCreekAngler, I'm not argueing with you but if who-ever asks me for a license doesn't have a badge, call the police. I would much rather deal with them than a stranger!!!

This just shocks me that ANYONE could question you!!! 

Stupid question but does same "law" apply to hunters also???

Last question is for anybody.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I paid money for the thing. Don't carry cash or cards when I fish, so I'd rather show mine to someone and get a little worth from it. Just wait until I get the fish reeled in


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

hang_loose said:


> RushCreekAngler, I'm not argueing with you but if who-ever asks me for a license doesn't have a badge, call the police. I would much rather deal with them than a stranger!!!
> 
> This just shocks me that ANYONE could question you!!!
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with you on that point. I was just trying to clarify what is written in the law. I think it should only be law enforcement that can ask. I have to deal with this type of issue in my job ( computer ops/ security) I don't make the rules, some of them don't make technical or logical sense, but I have to enforce them anyway and be the bad guy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a stupid question on hunting, its a little different
Hunting
ORC1533.14

Every person, while hunting or trapping on the lands of another, shall carry the person's hunting license on the person's own self and exhibit it to any wildlife officer, constable, sheriff, deputy sheriff, or police officer, to the owner or person in lawful control of the land upon which the person is hunting or trapping, or to any other person. Failure to so carry or exhibit such a license constitutes an offense under this section. This chapter and Chapter 1531. of the Revised Code do not allow any person to hunt or trap on any land without the written consent of the owner thereof.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What if a WO was in plain clothes and asked to see it.

You decline.

Then, he gets out his trusty citation pad and hands you a citation for failling to comply with ORC 1533.32.

Then, you could tell all your friends how you feel that WO is number one! Yay!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If someone asks to see your license, you ask if their a LEO or owner of the property. If they say no, plain clothes or not, you do not need to show them anything.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

don't have to worry about that until July 2nd.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> ...shall carry the license and exhibit it to any person.


I wonder why it doesn't say "on demand" - the way I read that, you have to exhibit it to any person whether they ask to see it or not.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hang loose sounds like you have a big chip on your shoulder or are illegal in many ways. your post on tresspassing and presenting license is evidence of that.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

AlanC said:


> Anyone in the regs means just that...anyone.


 
I completely agree with what the regs say, I'm not arguing that... but what is someone going to do to me if I don't show them the license and they are not the land owner or law enforcement??? Lecture me on the law??? Who cares. That is a very poorly written law!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yeah, it need re-writing. a letter to the odnr (or several hundred thousand) may solve that.
also, no reason to argue about it. it doesnt make sense that you HAVE to present to anyone that asks. just to the people that matter, like the rangers or the landowners.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> hang loose sounds like you have a big chip on your shoulder or are illegal in many ways. your post on tresspassing and presenting license is evidence of that.


:T

Where is the popcorn smiley when you need it...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Lynxis said:


> :T
> 
> Where is the popcorn smiley when you need it...


i know, right!?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

To end this before everyone gets bent out of shape... I have sent an email to the DNR for clarification. I can see how the law is written as what's fair for one is fair for all- If I have to buy a license then why shouldn't everyone else... but on the other hand... I can see where walking up to a stranger and asking to see something can lead to issues, and even be dangerous in some cases... so below is the email I sent to them for clarification... once I get a reply I will post it.

_This has been on ongoing question quite a few of my buddies and I have argued so I would like a "true" clarification.

According to the Ohio Revised Code:

ORC 1533.32

Every fisher required to be licensed, while fishing or taking or attempting to take frogs or turtles, shall carry the license and exhibit it to any person. Failure to so carry and exhibit the license constitutes an offense under this section.

Does this literally mean that I have to present my license, at will, to any person, regardless of position (even an everyday "Joe Schmoe"), when they ask to see them? I interpret the law to mean any law enforcement officer, land owner or person of authority, not any person. 
_


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

montagc said:


> So, those of you who wouldn't show it would rather have 1 800 poacher called on you?


 
yes I would, then when/if the officer shows up and asks me for it I will then present it to them. 

So montagc if I walk up to you and ask for your social security card would you show it to me so I didn't call imagration on you even if I had no reason to besides you not showing me what I asked for?? Just using this as an example. If the person has no reason to do this why would they go out of their way to be an A-Hole??


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry, if some random guy came up to me and asked me for my license I would tell him to kick rocks. If I'm not doing anything wrong then you don't need to see it. Sounds like it would be an easy way to get my wallet out to snatch and run. Not playing that game.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

montagc said:


> So you'd willingly waste the officers time? That's how I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would this be wasting the officers time? That's like saying someone asking me to do my job is wasting my time. I can't follow you here.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

montagc said:


> Well, I guess you can't then. Pretty simple really.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



In that logic wouldn't it be the person that called 1 800 poacher on me that would be wasting the officers time? I wasn't poaching anything.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

montagc said:


> Ten seconds of your time for you to show a license to John Doe or ten seconds of your time to show a license to a warden who drove up to 45 minutes to get to where you are.
> 
> Why does everyone feel the need to escalate such a simple request? Can't you just make a a judgement based on the particular situation?
> 
> ...



You and me both agree why would it be escalated, but its who initiated the escalation. The person that asked me then called me in as a poacher when I wasn't at all or me who didn't comply with Joe schmoe's request. This is like me calling the cops on a person and saying they are driving without insurance because they refused to show me (joe schmoe) their insurance card.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

montagc said:


> No, it would be you. Someone who suspects someone doing something illegal and attempts to clarify is not in the wrong. You could have easily ended the encounter with a little slip of paper.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Chicken or egg?? We both have our own opinion on this and obviously they are opposite. From other posts of yours I've read I'm pretty sure we fish the same waters, maybe I'll ask you for your licence some day and see if you practice what you preach.


And were does it end? I've brought up two other situations that you have ignored. What would you do in those situations if you were asked for ss card or insurance card? Would you show those to a stranger too? Or do you draw the line at a fishing licence?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I completely agree I'll have a conversation with anyone and you'll be able to tell I'm not hiding anything. And don't forget not everyone is out to do good/right. I've just seen too many crooked people out there to just be giving people what they ask for when it is unwarranted.

If you see me say hi first then you can ask for my licence. . I'm one of the few guys that runs a boat on your waters.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> hang loose sounds like you have a big chip on your shoulder or are illegal in many ways. your post on tresspassing and presenting license is evidence of that.


Hey newbreed, You're #1 in my book also. Now if you want to see my fishing license, show me your badge. CCW covers it. I'm not taking a chance of getting robbed from people that "sound like you".

Your post was way out of line!!!


Why do I sound like I'm " illegal in many ways"?

PM me newbreed with your phone #.......I can't wait to talk to you!!!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't see what the big deal is,if any of you asked to see my fishing license I wouldn't have any problem at all showing it to you.I am aware that it clearly states that I have to show it to anybody that asks.The OP never asked anybody about showing CCW permits,drivers licenses,proof of insurance cards or even hunting licenses.He pointed out what the law says,and yes I would comply.I know it's really tough to take the 5 seconds or so to retrieve it from your wallet,but I would still do it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If some scraggly bearded, tobacco chewing, nut scratching ******* asks to see my licence, I will gracefully decline in lieu of someone of an official capacity. 
This regulation is misswritten. There is no way that it was intended to encourage ordinary citizens to police fishermen. It would promote vigilantism and unnecessary conflicts. 
Landowners couldn't care less about your licence. Trespass is their foremost concern.
Those of you with little reguard for your own constitutional rights, PM me immediately with Social Security, Drivers licence and bank account numbers. Thank you--Tim


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone asked me if I had a fishing license few weeks ago I said yes do you and that was it.I show my ID to strangers when I buy beer so I have no problem showing a stranger a piece of paper along a public waterway.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah,helmet laws,seat belt laws and probably 100 other laws are "miswritten" also,I'll tell a cop that if I'm ever on the wrong side of any lol! It's my constitutional right not to show somebody my fishing license if they ask to see it? Please enlighten me and show me where I can look that up,especially since Ohio law says I have to.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Some guys on here who are thinking fishing public waters is a God given right...maybe it is in the grand scheme of things...but in the state of Ohio it is a regulated privileged. You are fishing for State owned (for the citizenry) fish in state owned water (for the citizenry). 

The way the law is written it almost seems like anglers are supposed to wear their licenses so that any person coming by could see it? Sort of like how you had to have your hunting license in plain view.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Mushijobah, I agree 100% the license should be in full view... But I will not pull my wallet out for a stranger who wants to see my fishing license (unless I see their badge).

Pac12, be careful!!! Hopefully a cashier wouldn't take advantage of you like some other people would.... But its the other ones you have to be wary of.

Newbreed, I'm still waiting!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Harbor Hunter said:


> Yeah,helmet laws,seat belt laws and probably 100 other laws are "miswritten" also,I'll tell a cop that if I'm ever on the wrong side of any lol! It's my constitutional right not to show somebody my fishing license if they ask to see it? Please enlighten me and show me where I can look that up,especially since Ohio law says I have to.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The law MAY be "miswritten" per some of your likings, but it IS how it is written - which is why I wear mine in plain view. The law is written very clearly and simply. I don't see anything that would be up to interpretation with regards to the display clause.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

So I am fishing on the bank and a boat is fishing near me I can call them over and have them present their license to me if I ask to see it? What if my buddy is wading and someone is in his spot I can ask to have them present their license to me and then my friend can get that spot? What if you just got trolling good and I decided to motor over to you and have you stop to show me your license, If asked do you just hold it up or do you hand it to them? How would you know if it was even their license?How many times a day can you ask to see the license? once, ten times,infinity.
Just thinking of a FEW ways someone could use this to annoy ya.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ohioiceman said:


> So I am fishing on the bank and a boat is fishing near me I can call them over and have them present their license to me if I ask to see it? What if my buddy is wading and someone is in his spot I can ask to have them present their license to me and then my friend can get that spot? What if you just got trolling good and I decided to motor over to you and have you stop to show me your license, If asked do you just hold it up or do you hand it to them? How would you know if it was even their license?How many times a day can you ask to see the license? once, ten times,infinity.
> Just thinking of a FEW ways someone could use this to annoy ya.


That could be annoying, yes, but trying to win a discussion on a clearly written law by utilizing argumentum ad absurdum is not going to change what the law says to the letter. People will either follow it, or not, but it is as written - very clear - whether we like it or not. If it is such a nuisance, make some phone calls, write a letter, whatever, but it isn't worth arguing whether the law is clear as gin or not.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

RushCreekAngler said:


> ORC 1533.32
> 
> Every fisher required to be licensed, while fishing or taking or attempting to take frogs or turtles, shall carry the license and exhibit it to any *person*. Failure to so carry and exhibit the license constitutes an offense under this section.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



1531.01 Division of wildlife definitions.



As used in this chapter and Chapter 1533. of the Revised Code:

(A) "Person" means a person as defined in section 1.59 of the Revised Code or a company; an employee, agent, or officer of such a person or company; a combination of individuals; the state; a political subdivision of the state; an interstate body created by a compact; or the federal government or a department, agency, or instrumentality of it.

1.59 Statutory definitions.

As used in any statute, unless another definition is provided in that statute or a related statute: 

(A) "Child" includes child by adoption.


(B) "Oath" includes affirmation, and "swear" includes affirm. 

(C) *"Person"* includes an individual, corporation, business trust, estate, trust, partnership, and association.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

buzz off hangloose, i already have a girlfriend.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

hang_loose said:


> This is based on another thread but has anyone ever been questioned for a fishing license by someone other than a ranger or law enforcement? And did you show them?


Why would they ask if ur not Fishin curious 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey fred, sorry I didn't include the word "Fishin". I figured it was an obvious question. My bad!!!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

NewbreedFishing said:


> buzz off hangloose, i already have a girlfriend.


Check her license then or maybe I'll ask her to see it  since it is legal!!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well guys, I just got the reply back from the ODNR Head office in Columbus from the manager law enforcement agent. As I feared the law read correctly. *ANY* person, can ask to see your license and you must provide it to them. Now I know some of you will disagree, as do I, but this came directly from the ODNR Office. To each their own, but if confronted by someone out of the blue not in uniform to see my license I would quickly let them know I would not comply, out of uniform officer or not, I want to see some sort of authority before I go pulling out my wallet.

_From: Hartman, Marianne 
Sent: Monday, May 13, 2013 2:11 PM
To: Roth, Laura
Subject: FW: Question regarding Fishing License



The law does not specify landowners, officer or other person of authority. It has been interpreted to mean any person as it states.



Kenneth J. Fitz
Executive Administrator
Law Enforcement

ODNR Division of Wildlife
2045 Morse Road G-3
Columbus OH 43229-6693
(614)-265-6318
Fax (614)-262-1143

_


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Since all sides of this discussion appear to have been presented repeatedly, we have an official response on what the law is and how it will be interpreted, discussion is closed.

Anyone who disagrees with the law may work to change it or ignore it and suffer the possible repercussions.


----------

